# Propane Alarm



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok while camping this weekend the propane alarm went off at 6:30 in the morning. Got up opened all windows turned off gas. Alarm reset in a few minutes. The only thing running was the furnace, and i never smelt any propane. After the alarm reset I turned the gas and furnace back on. I did not have any other troubles the rest of the weekend. Has anyone else had that alarm go off for no reason?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, I think it was from a low battery. it only did it while unhooked from power.

kevin


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

swanny said:


> Yes, I think it was from a low battery. it only did it while unhooked from power.
> 
> kevin


yea i had it go off from low battery after forgetting to disconnect battery after winterizing last year, but this time i was hooked to 30 amp power. I just cant imagine i have a propane leak being the alarm never went off again for the next 2 days we were there.


----------



## Dale (Sep 23, 2010)

Very common problem. I have heard that aerosol sprays and even dog "gas" can set them off. I have had this happen several times with no known culprit.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

dog "gas"?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Yeah.. "dog gas" sets me off too.. especially after the 'lil rat dog (Cody) has consumed some dead thing he's found rotting in the woods.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Well ok we were camping with our 2 dogs, so i'll take your word for it and assume that was what caused the alarm to go off.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our Cedar Creek set off the alarm when the tanks changed. I never figured out why, but others on the Forest River website reported the same problem. I'm assuming during the changeover propane got into the trailer...
Definetly something that interrupts your sleep and prevents you from getting back to sleep.


----------

